# AquaScapist - A creation of living art.



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Looks very nice, love the layout! I like the whole thing!

Very well done...

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Jdinh04

Orlando,

Thanks! I love web designing and making everything look good. Now all it needs is a bunch of content! hahaha


----------



## octopus44

Looks good.:thumbsup: I look forward to seeing what you put on it.


----------



## Jdinh04

Thanks, If I make it to the AGA convention this year I will surely have a lot to write about! Keeping my fingers crossed that I'll be able to make it


----------



## Hover408

Great job on the layout. The simplicity makes it nice to look at.


----------



## cah925

Great job on the layout. I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## bigstick120

Nice layout, the name is interesting.


----------



## Jdinh04

Thank you all for the compliments, I am excited to get this thing rolling. I hope to post up a lot of pics as soon as I get my DSLR back.

Bigstick - A buddy of mine actually thought of the name, I thought it sounded pretty cool so I went with it. I had a few others in mind but this one somehow caught my attention.


----------



## chadly

Beauty! 

*bookmarked


----------



## Jdinh04

New blog entries posted 

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=blog


----------



## jinx©

Nice looking so far. I bookmarked it as well and will try to check back as it progresses.


----------



## EdTheEdge

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jdinh04

Information regarding the 2009 International Aquatic Plant Layout contest is released.

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=home

They have their own web site too, http://en.iaplc.com

I will work on the photos from the 2008 AGA this week and hope to post them up sometime this weekend.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Jdinh04

I've completed my article on my experience at the AGA convention!

If you would like to read ... please take a look!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=articles

I am almost done with photos! Don't worry guys! :fish:


----------



## Jdinh04

Photos that I took at the Iron Aquascaper Competition are now uploaded!

View my web site to take at look at the photos! Enjoy!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=gallery


----------



## Jdinh04

New article added 

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=adaframe


----------



## Tex Gal

I just read your articles. You do such a good job. Loved your photos... I was right back there! So much fun!


----------



## Jdinh04

Tex Gal said:


> I just read your articles. You do such a good job. Loved your photos... I was right back there! So much fun!


Thanks! 

I still have a bunch more that I need to add...yikes!


----------



## bigstick120

It seems you site is down.


----------



## Jdinh04

Seems to work now, check again.

http://www.aquascapist.com/


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Looking good on my end! 

-O


----------



## Jdinh04

Everything should be working fine!

I have added a new section! Videos! Woo hoo!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=videos

Keep the suggestions and comments coming!


----------



## Jdinh04

Review of GLA Choice Regulator added!

http://www.aquascapist.com/index.php?id=reviews


----------



## rbarn

Looks good

One word ............. Flash
You'll love it.


----------



## Jdinh04

Thanks!!! Flash is indeed nice and I've worked with it a little bit a couple years ago, but since this is a site that I am continuously updating with content, its more convenient for me to go with this route. However, I could put a little bit of flash near that upper part where I have the images.


----------



## rbarn

Jdinh04 said:


> Thanks!!! Flash is indeed nice and I've worked with it a little bit a couple years ago, but since this is a site that I am continuously updating with content, its more convenient for me to go with this route. However, I could put a little bit of flash near that upper part where I have the images.


Yep, it's just so easy to "liven up" a web site with some simple
vector graphics and animation with that program.

Best web product since the invention of HTML code, IMO.

There are some really cool cheap 3D vector graphic programs like E-Rains Swift
that people are making really cool dynamic sites with too.
http://erain.com/Community/FeaturedSite/


----------



## Jdinh04

Yeah, vector is nice too. I have the whole Adobe CS3 master collection so I have most of the programs to do pretty much anything web related. 

I want to start focusing more on the video section my of Web site though.


----------



## Jdinh04

New blog added and article on the NASH Plant Fest.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jdinh04

It has been a week since I last left Maryland.

This whole last week was pretty much catch up week for me on school, work, web work, etc...

I was finally able to get a write up finished and some photos.

Check out my writeup of my experience at the Aquafest 2009 here: http://www.aquascapist.com/aquariumArticles_aquafest2009.php


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks great Johnny. Nice work putting all of those pictures together.


----------



## syrianrue

adding this one to my favorite. thanks


----------



## Jdinh04

I've added my 34g cube grow out planted aquarium to my website and as well as a new video. Check it out, http://www.aquascapist.com/aquariumLayouts_34gcube_growout.php


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice work!


----------



## Jdinh04

I went through my collection of photos from all the planted aquarium related events I've attended and came across a few that I would like to share with you. If you haven't already, please check out my articles and photos of my experience. 

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquariumArticles.php


----------



## Jdinh04

Finally got around to adding my 75g - Upon Hills 'Til Morning Rises aquascape on my website. Please check it out if you have already, thanks!


----------



## Digsy

Nice site and I love the 75g!


----------



## Jdinh04

*AGA 2010 Convention Recap*

I am in the process of redoing my website, so please disregard the look of it at the moment.

However, after a couple days, I managed to go through all the photos and selected a few. I also wrote a recap of this year's convention.

Enjoy!

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascapist-articles/aga-2010-convention-recap/


----------



## Jdinh04

Another post on the Iron Aquascaper 

http://www.aquascapist.com/aquascaping/iron-aquascaper-2010-competition/


----------



## Jdinh04

Quite a few new material posted to my blog, feel free to check it out


----------

